# Ryobi 410R cultivator (MTD)



## popbreed (Jun 16, 2007)

Newbie on the forum who needs some help. The subject cultivator developed a problem whereby it would not idle in fact it ran nearly wide open no matter what I did. Took carb apart, removed the mixture screw locks, no matter where the screws were, machine still ran wide open. Tried to find a carb kit, Zama C1U, with no luick. Bought a complete new carb from MTD website. Did not know about the Zama web site then. Installed new carb and cannot start it. Will start with gas mixture squirted in the carb but quits as soon as it is gone. Primer bulb is pulling fuel thru the carb and back into the tank OK. Put ther old carb back on and it reverts to starting but then running wide open. Have not taken the stops off the new carb mixture screws yet. Acts like no fuel going into carb but yet The primer bulb pulls the fuel back to the tank. any suggestions to do next? Thanks

POP


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Is it possible something has let the throttle cable slip and the throttle really never lets the carb go to idle, I had it happen with a Stihl trimmer. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey popbreed welcome to the forum, first of all do the obvious and clean the spark plug. Then check to make sure the throttle cable is working properly. As for the new carb not working, I would guess it was sitting in stock for awhile and the diaphragm hardened. I had that happen to me twice and had to order new diaphragms. Now If I recall my Ryobi tiller I remember the black line that feeds the throttle cable into the plasic housing would fall out while removing the carb, then it would get hung up and cause the throttle to stay open even when the throttle on the handle looked to be at idle. Im not sure if you have the same tiller as me though.


----------



## popbreed (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ryobi 401R*

Thanks for the replies. I checked the throttle cable to be sure and it is working correctly. With the original carb, the throttle shaft is returning to idle position. I wondered about shelf storage iossue with the new carb also. I am not sure how the fuel flows thru the carb and what the primer bulb is telling me. The vacuum passage way is OK since the old carb does not have a problem (I used the same gasket to rule that out). If the small spring loaded valve in the carb is stuck shut, would that stop the fuel from getting into the feed circuitwhile permitting the primer bulb circuit to pull fuel thru? Thanks again for the help.

POP


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes if the needle valve is stuck(this is where the normal flow of fuel comes from) your carb will not work, get it free and things should work much better. Have a good one. Geo


----------

